# Ultra VNC-Viewer einrichten



## Flu (30 Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab zwei PC´s im Netzwerk. Auf dem einen ist die WinCC Visualisierung, der Andere Rechner ist zur Administration.
Jetzt möchte ich gerne mit dem Ultra-VNC-Viewer vom administrativen Rechner auf die Visualisierung zugreifen. 
Das bekomm ich leider nicht hin... 
Mit dem Teamviewer funktioniert es, indem ich mich über das Internet verbinde (beide Rechner haben einen Internetzugang). 
Wenn ich eine VPN-verbindung über Teamviewer starte, kann ich auch über den VNC-Viewer zugreifen. Das ist jedoch nicht mein Ziel bei der ganzen Sache.

Kann ich anhand der IP-Adressen sicher sein, dass es sich um das selbe Netzwerk handelt?
Rechner Visualisierung IP: 192.168.178.25 (dynamisch)
Rechner Administration IP: 192.168.178.2 (statisch)
Beide Recher sehen die 192.168.178.1 (Fritzbox (inneres IP))
Da bin ich mir nämlich nicht 100% sicher und ich hab auch keine Pläne dazu (bin auch nicht Vor-Ort um nachzuprüfen).

Ein pingen von einem Rechner zum anderen funktioniert auch nicht. Woran kann das liegen?

Habt ihr mir noch ein paar tipps, wie ich das anstellen kann?

Vielen Dank schonmal,
Flu


----------



## PN/DP (30 Mai 2016)

Das klingt, als ob da eine Desktop-Firewall dazwischenfunkt.
Von beiden Rechnern funktioniert Ping zur Fritzbox 192.168.178.1?
Ist auf dem Visu-PC ein VNC-Server installiert und gestartet und Verbindungsaufnahme freigegeben?

Harald


----------



## Flu (22 Juni 2016)

Ist zwar schon ein bischen spät zum bedanken, aber Danke für die Hilfe. 
Hab das Problem gelöst. Das Netzwerk war anders aufgebaut wie ich gedacht hab. 
Hab die Verbindung jetzt gut hinbekommen.


----------

